# IUI......second attempt!



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, i'm now in my first week of being back on the injections and have my first check up on Friday.  They are upping my dosage after the first week this time around instead of the second week – so that’s good!

I’m feeling a little sick today though, don’t think it’s down to the injections as I don’t remember feeling sick last time and I’ve had a bit of a dodgy tummy, so am hoping it’s a little bug that’ll soon disappear!

I’ve not been on here in a while, but thought I’d check in with everyone, let them know what stage I’m at and hopefully catch up with you all to see how you are getting on.

Be great to hear from you all 
Xx


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

silliest sausage nice to see you giving it another go.    Hope things are looking good on friday for you.
I didn't feel sick on my injections but with you saying you have a dodgy tum also it must be a bug but hope you feel better soon.   
I'm now waiting to start ICSI shouldn't be too long just finishing the last of the tests!
Hope we get our BFP soon.


----------



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Missy.....we are staying more positive this time.....it happened last time, so we just need it to stick this time  

Glad to hear your starting icsi......I hope and pray that it all goes well for you   

Xx


----------



## leam31 (May 4, 2011)

Hi there,

Im also on my second IUI,   I seem to be really struggling emotionally this time, think its all the drugs! - well thats my excuse.... I am having the injections and hopefully all being well will have the Iui next fri.

Good luck with yours


----------



## angels1 (May 31, 2011)

Hi,
Just trying to find my way round on here and i'm on 2ww after having first iui i used puregon. How is it all going for you?


----------



## angelgirl (Feb 20, 2011)

hi ya
im on my 2nd go of iui.
Im on on day 5 have injected day 3 & 5, have to day 7 and back for a tracking scan.
I so hope it works this time
Glad there are some of us at the same stage of our cyles we can be buddies!!


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi 

Not sure if this board is active

I am doing second iui

Started Tamoxifin on Thursday and gonal injection today

jue


----------



## leam31 (May 4, 2011)

Hi 

Jue and angel good luck to you both   , im now in the dreaded 2ww....   lol,

Hope you are both feeling ok

xx


----------



## dazzledust007 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi Im not sure if im on the right forum but i am going down the iui route..should of started last month but as my doctors have got my CMV Wrong 3 times now its just being delayed and its so frustrating when you just want to start. They didnt understand what CMV was so they were testing me for different things and i wasnt 100% sure myself until now what it was so i have had my CMV done properly 12 days ago and still havent had the result back..how long does it normally take for the results to come through?

also i have had a choice to go straight to IVF or to have ago with IUI. so i have decided to try IUI for a few goes to see if that works first.. How many injections do you have to have? sorry for all the questions..im new to this and pleased that there is somewhere that i can talk to people about it that can understand.. Hope everyone is well and want to wish everyone lots of luck xxxx


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Leam how was the iui procedure, was it ok?  good luck with the 2ww

  Dazzle dust how old are you?

I am doing second iui this month, i started with Tamoxifin taken daily x2 for 5 days.  I also started Gonal F injections on day 3 and will continue taking them until i go for first scan this Thursday.  

On thursday there is another injection but as the nurse is going to explain it to me then didnt take the info on board yet.  it is hard to take so much new informatin in.  

Jue


----------



## dazzledust007 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi Jue Thanks for replying i am 26..27 in a couple of months..I have had all the tests done and they have all come back fine for me but my husband has a zero sperm count so we are going through a sperm doner.. We have been together 11 years this year and have been waiting for treatment for 3 years now.. Im excited that it is getting closer as we are having treatment through bourne hall and when i had my consultation 2 months ago..my dr said i should be able to start soon once they match a sperm doner which they dont think should take long and when i get my CMV result back.. im hoping it will come back soon..


----------



## Blondieg30 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello

I'm new! I too have just had second IUI on Wednesday in Copenhagen with donor sperm, am taking Clomid ( the side effects of which I find terrifying- anyone else had the horrible blurred vision?!)

I just wondered if any of you were getting IUI abroad and how you were finding it?

Really nice reading all your posts and knowing I'm not alone in this waiting process!


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi,

Am alot older 41 in August so this is my very last chance.

not taking clomid am on Tamoxifin instead not sure why maybe my age

How come you decided to go abroad very brave and how must be difficult scheduling flights etc around work?


----------



## StinaJ (Jun 21, 2011)

Hope Every thing goes well today, I am going to start me second IUI after having my Rubella jab and Incubation period of 1month. I think that second time around you are a little bit calmer (me personally) as you know what to expect
xx


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

HI

Very very emotional the last couple of weeks.  The least thing upsets me and wonder from time to time am I doing the right thing.

Went for my first scan day 8 and only 2 follicles, lead one at 13mm.  

Back in now early tomorrow morning for second scan so fingers crossed size will be right.



how is everyone getting on?

Jue


----------



## StinaJ (Jun 21, 2011)

Jue jue
Thats really good my Follicles didn't reach that when they abandoned my treatment after 20days, Good Luck for tomorrow, Obviously its difficult but try to keep calm keep us updated xx


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

hi ya ,

yes am adding to a diary on here as well.

IUI Wednesday if all goes to plan.

jue


----------



## StinaJ (Jun 21, 2011)

Great good luck for tomorrow x


----------

